# Milwaukee sign ANOTHER scrub center



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Jelani McCoy 
They now have:

Jelani McCoy
Zendon Hamilton
Daniel Santiago
Dan Gadzuric
Zaur Pachulia
Lonnie Jones

They have now overtaken Dallas for most scrub centers on a roster.

Can't wait for Dallas v Milwaukee - maybe it'll be the first time 10 centers have been on court at the same time.:uhoh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Outside of Jelani McCoy those guys are capable players, maybe not superstars but good enough to take up some minutes.

Zendon Hamilton probably has the least amount of talent in the league, but he makes up for it with his scrappy style and hardwork.

I think it's a good idea to get a group of guys like this if you can't get one guy, and then try and put them in a position so they can be successful. I'm hoping that Gadzuric can finally take that next step and become their starter.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Outside of Jelani McCoy those guys are capable players, maybe not superstars but good enough to take up some minutes.
> 
> Zendon Hamilton probably has the least amount of talent in the league, but he makes up for it with his scrappy style and hardwork.
> ...


Yep, I agree. If you can't find a quality center, then i'd sign hard-working scrubs like Hamilton, McCoy for the minimum and let them battle it out in training camp. It's much better than overpaying for marginally better centers like Adonal Foyle and Calvin Booth. :sour:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

McCoy true scrub F!


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Outside of Jelani McCoy those guys are capable players, maybe not superstars but good enough to take up some minutes.
> 
> Zendon Hamilton probably has the least amount of talent in the league, but he makes up for it with his scrappy style and hardwork.
> ...


I agree completely, but bu they don't need 6. I'm sure one or two of them will be cut. Z-Ham and Gadzuric are pretty effective players, and Santiago and Pachulia can also do a good job. I reckon Jones and McCoy will lose out.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> Jelani McCoy
> They now have:
> 
> ...


None of those stiffs will stop Shaq,Big Ben/Sheed or J.O./Artest!!!


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

zaza isnt a scrub you guys will see...he puts in 110% effort every night and doesn't do too bad... he blocked shaq 4 times and stole the ball from shaq a few when shaq was tryna back him down.

2 of the blocks they called fouls BECAUSE there is no way a european rookie can block shaq 4 times... :rollseyes: stupid refs...

they even showed the 'foul replay' and it was soo obvious that he got all ball..


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

“At 6-10 and 245 lbs., Jelani is a veteran center who adds to our frontcourt depth,” said Harris. “We look forward to him competing with our other ‘bigs’ when camp opens on October 5th.”

Right on! I mean, sure, when he first came into the league his two skills were dunking and growling like a lion after he blocked a shot. Now that he's 27 and hitting his peak his game has developed to the point where he can ummm, errrr, well....:|


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> I agree completely, but bu they don't need 6. I'm sure one or two of them will be cut. Z-Ham and Gadzuric are pretty effective players, and Santiago and Pachulia can also do a good job. I reckon Jones and McCoy will lose out.


Yeah, I have a hard time beliveving Jelani McCoy will make the team. Not counting these six guys, this team has only two guys who can play the PF (and that's stretching it because KVH at power forward is asking for trouble). So we might only see one cut out of these guys, unless they pick up some more people.

Truth be told, I have no idea how Jelani McCoy keeps finding jobs in this league. Why can a stiff like him stay in the league, but there's always quality players who can't get in and have to play overseas? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I would guess that their goal is to get a bunch of these guys together and hopefully, one will emerge as a player.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What's wrong with trying some guys out? 



If McCoy sucks, then they will cut him, and he will once again be looking for a job somewhere. If he plays well and actually contributes to the team, then it will be a bonus for them. 



Low risk, possibly a high reward. And "high" could just mean that he contributes a solid 15 minutes a night too.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow he actually got signed to another team? After toronto i thought he might as well retire


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

damm there trying to challenge the Clips for average centers.


----------

